# need opinions on dryers



## Tracey (Jul 1, 2011)

I've been looking for a variable speed with heat hair dryer. Something to use at home and take to shows. I've found one at Pet Edge call the Master Equipment PowerDry Pet Dryer. Does anyone have one and if so, do you like it? Any other suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Tracey (Jul 1, 2011)

anything??? would be helpful.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Tracey,
Sorry to not get back to you sooner, but I have been out all day and then I tried to reply earlier, but the site froze on me and I lost a long post that I had written out and of course that happened just before dinner  So I am going to try and remember everything that I wrote before.

Since you had already looked at older threads, you have most of what I like and the product I believe in. I have the original Kool Dri before CC bought the design out from the gentleman that first made and designed the Kool Dri. To this day I swear by it. I love its compact size and it is fairly quiet too. It has gone through a lot in the 11+ years that I have owned it. The motor just recently gave out and so I am replacing it, but in the mean time I had bought the MG from Pet Edge. It does its job and has decent air volume. However the CC is far better, but then you get what you pay for. neither one of them have a heating element but you really don't need that since the air from these dryers get warm from the from the air pushing through the motors and the heat of the motors warms the air.

With that said, if you are looking to not spend to much on a dryer then the M.G. from Pet Edge works just fine, but I will say that it is quite a bit bigger than the CC, IMO if you are wanting something that will last you a long time and again IMO is a little more better built, I would spend the extra money and get the CC.

I hope this helps some and makes sense as it is getting really late here for me, so not sure if I am making sense


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Heather

Just to refresh my "old mind" is the CC a hand held dryer or a stand dryer. I am so afraid of the tall stand dryers matting Paige's fur since I am a really bad groomer-I have a hand held but it takes forever and she get bored long before I am done.

Thanks
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie (my true angel girl)
Ms T (for how ever long she needs)


----------



## Tracey (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks, Heather. That does help a lot, but I was looking for heat and the ME from Pet Edge says it has heat. Is that wrong?


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi, Tracey. I have a stand that holds my dryer. It just sits on the table and you clamp the dryer on the end. (I donated a couple to the auctions at the National if anybody wants one!) You can position it to blow in just the right place. I just use regular human hair dryers. The dryer needs to have a low temp/cool setting, not just a cool shot button. Currently, I am using a Designer Pro by Conair. It's easy to take along to dog shows. I also bought a dryer with a plastic table stand which was on sale at Pet Smart. I'm tried it a couple of times. The advantage is that it seems quieter but my gang is used to the noise of the old one. The stand isn't quit as good at helping you hit the right places but it works OK. If I'm grooming at Cathy's house, I will give them a blast with her Air Force to get a lot of the water out but I finish with the hand dryer. Hope that helps E.Ann


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I really would consider the one Heather talked about. The cool air is better for their coat. Its compact and you could take it to shows easy. I bought a Bair that was just under $100 It works fine but is very load I almost feel like waring ear plugs and I'm sure its not good for dogs ears either. I also have a hand held human dryer that has cool air that I finish with. I use a tool called a second arm that allows me to have my hands free. The Chris Christensen has more speeds and is kinder to ears


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I just bought this last month & I love it! I was originally looking at the Master Equipment FlashDry Stand Dryer but the cost of shipping was outrageous! 1/3 of the cost of the dryer. This is the 2nd dryer I've found on ebay cheaper than PetEdge. Its funny I spent month scouring months on ebay for a reasonably priced stand dryer & found nothing. My mom did a random google search & came across it.

Its easy to assemble & it folds up nicely. It seems to dry them faster too. My heavily coated girl would take 2 hours with my Metro Air Force & now its about an hour & 15 minutes. I love being able to have both my hands free so I'm able to brush better.

Edemco Best N' Show Stand Dryer
http://www.edemco.com/products/Dryers/F160BNSStandDryer.php
http://www.petedge.com/product/Edemco-Economy-Stand-Pet-Dryer-wHeat/43129.uts


----------



## Tracey (Jul 1, 2011)

thanks so much. I'll look into the Edemco. you're the 2nd person recommending this one. I'm still too paralyzed to place my order. will let y'all know when I get the nerve.

if anybody has any more advice, I'd very much appreciate it.

Tracey


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Tracey,

I use the Double K ChallengAir 9000I Stand Dryer from Pet Edge. I love it. It's fast and has several heat and cooling settings.


----------



## WeLoveWillow17 (Jul 2, 2011)

CacheHavs said:


> Hi Tracey,
> Sorry to not get back to you sooner, but I have been out all day and then I tried to reply earlier, but the site froze on me and I lost a long post that I had written out and of course that happened just before dinner  So I am going to try and remember everything that I wrote before.
> 
> Since you had already looked at older threads, you have most of what I like and the product I believe in. I have the original Kool Dri before CC bought the design out from the gentleman that first made and designed the Kool Dri. To this day I swear by it. I love its compact size and it is fairly quiet too. It has gone through a lot in the 11+ years that I have owned it. The motor just recently gave out and so I am replacing it, but in the mean time I had bought the MG from Pet Edge. It does its job and has decent air volume. However the CC is far better, but then you get what you pay for. neither one of them have a heating element but you really don't need that since the air from these dryers get warm from the from the air pushing through the motors and the heat of the motors warms the air.
> ...


Quick question since you clearly know your way around this site! How the heck to I start a new thread or forum or whatever it is!!!! I have sooo many questions to ask these well knowledged people!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

WeLoveWillow17 said:


> Quick question since you clearly know your way around this site! How the heck to I start a new thread or forum or whatever it is!!!! I have sooo many questions to ask these well knowledged people!


at the top of the page find the link that says "forums" then find the header that you new topic would go under and click on it. On the next page you will see all the threads that were started under that heading and at the top of those treads you will see a button on the lefthand side that says "New Thread" Click on that and you now you can post your own thread.

By the way, Welcome to the forum:biggrin1:


----------



## Tracey (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Pattie, A friend of mine has that one and loves it. She said it's a little too big to transport to shows. What do you think?


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Tracey,

I actually used to transport it to shows. But recently I purchased a very high powered, but quiet canister with 2 speeds to take to the shows. Still I LOVE my Double K!


----------



## Tracey (Jul 1, 2011)

what did you purchase?


----------

